
Ask HN: What password manager to use for IT team? - unnu
We have a lot of credentials that we store in a shared semi secure location right now. We need to share credentials inside teams and with customers. We need a browser plugin and command line access would be awesome. What saas password manager should we use?
======
fastest963
We've been using 1Password and have had no issues. Additionally, it gives each
employee a free license to the home edition.

~~~
davismwfl
Same, 1Password has been pretty awesome.

I used 1Password at home first then we started using it at the office and it
makes life much easier and cleaner.

~~~
jexah
Thirding 1Password, seems to destroy LassPass, Dashlane, etc from a usability
and shareability perspective.

------
kody
I used to manage a small IT department. I used LastPass as my personal
password manager and purchased licenses for my team. It worked so well that we
rolled it out to (most of) the rest of the organization. It made credential
sharing (which is beginning to seem like an unsolvable problem) much more
secure and gave admins tools to enforce strong password policies.

I still use LastPass for personal use. I haven't been an admin in a few years
so I couldn't tell you if it's still a good option. I want to check out
Bitwarden soon; it's been highly recommended to me.

------
chetangoti
I'm in same position and evaulating bitwarden_rs[0] which is self-hosted like
Bitwarden itself, but with almost all premium features of Bitwarden.

I also had brief review of Hashicorp's Vault [1], but seems it doesn't have
official browser extensions. I'll probably use it for service accounts though.

[0] [https://github.com/dani-garcia/bitwarden_rs](https://github.com/dani-
garcia/bitwarden_rs) [1]
[https://learn.hashicorp.com/vault](https://learn.hashicorp.com/vault)

